# Repacks - tips and tricks.



## PogDog (Jan 19, 2020)

Share your efficiency tricks and tips for pushing Repacks (ssz) from the truck. What habits do you do to make pushing quick and easy in your dedicated area? How quickly can you clear a uboat? Looking for ideas to help my team get better. All areas need help.


----------



## TLSpot (Jan 19, 2020)

For beauty, I like to sort by brand/aisle onto a three tier and detrash in the back if possible before pushing product. It makes it a lot faster for me, and more motivating, watching a uboat full above my height turn out to only have two carts worth of products. Also can be applicable to Chemicals + HBA.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Three tier is indeed a life saver 😀👍


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jan 20, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Three tier is indeed a life saver 😀👍



Which means Spot will revoke them shortly.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

Schedule more staff & hours.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 20, 2020)

For domestics I load the bottom 2 shelves of a uboat and leave the top empty. As I unpack I put out bedding and set bath aside on the top. Then after I have the top full I move down to bath and put that all out. Then I unpack and put bath away and set bedding aside.  Then as a shelf empties of repacks it becomes a backstock shelf. And so on and so on.  Same goes for Stationary.  Hba is a different beast. lol. Those are the only areas I’ve ever helped with.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 20, 2020)

One of my friend works mostly on repacks. What she does is , take 5-6 repacks on a flat to floor and she takes one box at a time and dump everything in a smart cart/ three tier. She said it makes moving around easier and work efficiently. 
I work in market and we might have only  1-2 repacks mostly spices and some loose snacks or baking stuffs. So it’s pretty much easy for me.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 21, 2020)

For pharmacy and personal care, I load my u-boat with like-numbered boxes (and I check to make sure the DC circled the right number).  So all my 1s are together, 5s together, etc.  I start push with the 20s because everything in them goes down one aisle only and I can clear out space on my u-boat quickly and have room for back stock.  Having one smallish empty box each for plastic and paper/cardboard keeps trash contained; the plastic gets dumped into a bag when the box gets too full.
After the 20s are done, I sort all the repacks of another number onto the middle shelf of the u-boat and push from that, taking 2 or 3 cellophane-wrapped products in hand at the same time to the same small stretch.  So I'll take packs of band-aids or vitamins or whatever with me, de-trashing just before stocking.  Depending on the aisle and how heavy guest traffic is, I'll park my vehicle in the aisle or at the end.
My TL says I'm the fastest she's seen at doing repacks (and she's been there for probably 15-20 years) because I'm super-efficient.  Not to say I'm perfect!  But I like to say I'm basically a lazy worker, in the sense that I don't like to make more work for myself.  I know my DBO area quite well so I rarely need to scan to know where something goes.  Do it right, do it fast, get it done, and get myself gone to the next thing on my schedule.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 21, 2020)

rd123 said:


> One of my friend works mostly on repacks. What she does is , take 5-6 repacks on a flat to floor and she takes one box at a time and dump everything in a smart cart/ three tier. She said it makes moving around easier and work efficiently.
> I work in market and we might have only  1-2 repacks mostly spices and some loose snacks or baking stuffs. So it’s pretty much easy for me.


But with “modernization” you can only use 1 vehicle for freight, backstock, and cardboard. Flats are discouraged. 😂


----------



## rd123 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But with “modernization” you can only use 1 vehicle for freight, backstock, and cardboard. Flats are discouraged. 😂


Our store seems fine with flats. We still have atleast 3 flats in market which we take to the floor. Only when there is a visit they will insist on one vehicle.


----------



## PogDog (Jan 22, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> For pharmacy and personal care, I load my u-boat with like-numbered boxes (and I check to make sure the DC circled the right number).  So all my 1s are together, 5s together, etc.  I start push with the 20s because everything in them goes down one aisle only and I can clear out space on my u-boat quickly and have room for back stock.  Having one smallish empty box each for plastic and paper/cardboard keeps trash contained; the plastic gets dumped into a bag when the box gets too full.
> After the 20s are done, I sort all the repacks of another number onto the middle shelf of the u-boat and push from that, taking 2 or 3 cellophane-wrapped products in hand at the same time to the same small stretch.  So I'll take packs of band-aids or vitamins or whatever with me, de-trashing just before stocking.  Depending on the aisle and how heavy guest traffic is, I'll park my vehicle in the aisle or at the end.
> My TL says I'm the fastest she's seen at doing repacks (and she's been there for probably 15-20 years) because I'm super-efficient.  Not to say I'm perfect!  But I like to say I'm basically a lazy worker, in the sense that I don't like to make more work for myself.  I know my DBO area quite well so I rarely need to scan to know where something goes.  Do it right, do it fast, get it done, and get myself gone to the next thing on my schedule.



My DBO in Pharm is having difficulty getting their repacks done in a timely manner. They rarely ever get to their freight. How long do you think it takes you to do a full Uboat of Pharmacy repacks? 

Also, you say you don't scan, but are you aware that there are items that have different barcodes, which ties it to different locations, but they're the same items (OLLY vitamins does this often, for instance, the Sleep pills have 4 locations, and three different barcodes depending on the location). Does this mean you also don't EXF while you push to ensure accurate On-Floor and Capacities?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 22, 2020)

PogDog said:


> My DBO in Pharm is having difficulty getting their repacks done in a timely manner. They rarely ever get to their freight. How long do you think it takes you to do a full Uboat of Pharmacy repacks?
> 
> Also, you say you don't scan, but are you aware that there are items that have different barcodes, which ties it to different locations, but they're the same items (OLLY vitamins does this often, for instance, the Sleep pills have 4 locations, and three different barcodes depending on the location). Does this mean you also don't EXF while you push to ensure accurate On-Floor and Capacities?



I was told a while back that the average time to push a repack in my area is 10 minutes.  And that's about right if there's not a lot of guest traffic.  But I don't do it the way corporate says I should; way back when this first started, I was told to work a repack entirely before moving to another one.  Forget that; with a 5, I'm in the feminine care and first aid aisles mostly, but there's other stuff in there too.  Which is why I'll sort all of the 5s out onto the u-boat at the same time.  It happens often enough that I'll find one each of a product in 3 different repacks from the same truck, so I sort first then push.
And yes, I quickly check bar codes for items that have more than one location.  Right now I have Olly vitamins in the home location, plus a side cap, plus on those white display fixtures on wheels.  (In previous non-retail jobs, I had to do a lot of proofreading of numbers and spreadsheets, and maybe that helps me be faster with checking UPCs against the shelf label.)  Plus a couple kinds are on a cough & cold end cap.
I check EXF for products where I have back stock, but not for every product on the truck every day.  That would take forever.  And I'll check EXF when I'm pushing my 1 for 1 batches if more comes out than what will fit.  If I identify a problem with capacity or floor count, I'll fix it then, but I don't go looking for problems.  That said, I've learned the hard way that it's a good idea to check capacity and floor count when I set a sales planner or do a revision because a lot of the new capacities are wrong and then a boat load gets pulled from the back - and a whole lot gets re-back stocked.  If I don't have time to do it right then, I'll try to get it done during my next shift.  Waiting too long just makes things worse.


----------



## PogDog (Jan 22, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I was told a while back that the average time to push a repack in my area is 10 minutes.  And that's about right if there's not a lot of guest traffic.  But I don't do it the way corporate says I should; way back when this first started, I was told to work a repack entirely before moving to another one.  Forget that; with a 5, I'm in the feminine care and first aid aisles mostly, but there's other stuff in there too.  Which is why I'll sort all of the 5s out onto the u-boat at the same time.  It happens often enough that I'll find one each of a product in 3 different repacks from the same truck, so I sort first then push.
> And yes, I quickly check bar codes for items that have more than one location.  Right now I have Olly vitamins in the home location, plus a side cap, plus on those white display fixtures on wheels.  (In previous non-retail jobs, I had to do a lot of proofreading of numbers and spreadsheets, and maybe that helps me be faster with checking UPCs against the shelf label.)  Plus a couple kinds are on a cough & cold end cap.
> I check EXF for products where I have back stock, but not for every product on the truck every day.  That would take forever.  And I'll check EXF when I'm pushing my 1 for 1 batches if more comes out than what will fit.  If I identify a problem with capacity or floor count, I'll fix it then, but I don't go looking for problems.  That said, I've learned the hard way that it's a good idea to check capacity and floor count when I set a sales planner or do a revision because a lot of the new capacities are wrong and then a boat load gets pulled from the back - and a whole lot gets re-back stocked.  If I don't have time to do it right then, I'll try to get it done during my next shift.  Waiting too long just makes things worse.



Sounds like you are the perfect DBO for OTC. Wanna come to my store and show my TM how it's done? 

Seriously though, you do sound like you have a grasp on it. What's your average time on a uboat then? If 10 minutes, that's about 2 hours (12X10).

Do you get your 1-4-1s, freight and backstock done too during your shift? We have our DBO scheduled 4hrs. Sounds like it's possible to do all of that in that time.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 22, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Sounds like you are the perfect DBO for OTC. Wanna come to my store and show my TM how it's done?
> 
> Seriously though, you do sound like you have a grasp on it. What's your average time on a uboat then? If 10 minutes, that's about 2 hours (12X10).
> 
> Do you get your 1-4-1s, freight and backstock done too during your shift? We have our DBO scheduled 4hrs. Sounds like it's possible to do all of that in that time.


I've been in my area since way before modernization, so I know it well.  And I have a head for detail, so all those varieties of little things like Old Spice and vitamins is right up my alley.  That average time probably works better on a weekday than a weekend when we have more guest traffic.
I do personal care; another TM does pharmacy, but I often end up finishing her push (plus zone & back stock) and scan both of our areas for outs and audits.  (I've posted in the TTOTM thread about her passive-aggressive behavior because she doesn't like how her job has changed with modernization, so don't want to go into all that blah-blah again here.)  Anyway.  She has a 4-hour shift and rarely finishes.  I have a 6.5 hour shift (not including lunch) and always finish my area plus what she doesn't get done.  And I generally do the sales planners and revisions for both our areas.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I've been in my area since way before modernization, so I know it well.  And I have a head for detail, so all those varieties of little things like Old Spice and vitamins is right up my alley.  That average time probably works better on a weekday than a weekend when we have more guest traffic.
> I do personal care; another TM does pharmacy, but I often end up finishing her push (plus zone & back stock) and scan both of our areas for outs and audits.  (I've posted in the TTOTM thread about her passive-aggressive behavior because she doesn't like how her job has changed with modernization, so don't want to go into all that blah-blah again here.)  Anyway.  She has a 4-hour shift and rarely finishes.  I have a 6.5 hour shift (not including lunch) and always finish my area plus what she doesn't get done.  And I generally do the sales planners and revisions for both our areas.


It seems a bit weird . How many repacks you get on a truck ? And how many case packs ? My girls get on average 30-40 repacks on personal care alone and about 4-6 uboats of case packs . 141 are always in 150 dpcis . And otc gets about half of repacks of hba and 2 uboats of freight. But my team are schedule 4 am to 12:30 so yeah they get it done . But with only 4 hours wouldn’t be able to make it.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Share your efficiency tricks and tips for pushing Repacks (ssz) from the truck. What habits do you do to make pushing quick and easy in your dedicated area? How quickly can you clear a uboat? Looking for ideas to help my team get better. All areas need help.


Do you have secondary sort going at the same time with the truck?  I use metro racks at my store and repacks gets broken down and detrashed  by aisles in Waco’s .


----------



## PogDog (Jan 23, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Do you have secondary sort going at the same time with the truck?  I use metro racks at my store and repacks gets broken down and detrashed by aisles in Waco’s .



Our store does secondary sort for A&A only; scheduled under inbound.

HBA/Beauty team members do a sort (beauty cart and 3-tiers) when they start their shift, but that's part of their Beauty hours. 

No other SSZs have secondary sort and are pushed straight from repacks.

I have asked my OTC DBO to at least resort their repacks so that when they pull their uboat out, they can wave through from aisle to aisle without needless additional steps. It takes them about 15 minutes to resort, but they don't do any detrashing or anything like that until they push. I condenses repacks down, but fills them completely. So, they are pushing very full repacks and average a full uboat (12 repacks) after condensing.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 23, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It seems a bit weird . How many repacks you get on a truck ? And how many case packs ? My girls get on average 30-40 repacks on personal care alone and about 4-6 uboats of case packs . 141 are always in 150 dpcis . And otc gets about half of repacks of hba and 2 uboats of freight. But my team are schedule 4 am to 12:30 so yeah they get it done . But with only 4 hours wouldn’t be able to make it.


We're a low volume store.  Last truck, we had, I think, 4 repacks of personal care and 11 of OTC plus 2 more for OTC that were single product (Ricola cough drops and something else in another box).  Case pack count I don't really know, but it wasn't heavy, probably less than 1 totally full u-boat for each.  It wasn't a big truck, but it's unusual to have more than 1 full u-boat for each of HB01 and Pharm.
I wish we started at 4 am, but we don't.  I start at 6, only because I have another job that I have to get to; the preference would probably be for me to start at 8, which is when my co-worker starts.
The 1 for 1's vary widely; sometimes they're surprisingly small.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> We're a low volume store.  Last truck, we had, I think, 4 repacks of personal care and 11 of OTC plus 2 more for OTC that were single product (Ricola cough drops and something else in another box).  Case pack count I don't really know, but it wasn't heavy, probably less than 1 totally full u-boat for each.  It wasn't a big truck, but it's unusual to have more than 1 full u-boat for each of HB01 and Pharm.
> I wish we started at 4 am, but we don't.  I start at 6, only because I have another job that I have to get to; the preference would probably be for me to start at 8, which is when my co-worker starts.
> The 1 for 1's vary widely; sometimes they're surprisingly small.


Shit that’s it? I get 9 trucks a week and my girls always come clean . Then is no excuse for your team not to finish all in less than 4 hours .


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Our store does secondary sort for A&A only; scheduled under inbound.
> 
> HBA/Beauty team members do a sort (beauty cart and 3-tiers) when they start their shift, but that's part of their Beauty hours.
> 
> ...


For hba and otc your repacks should be already sorted off the truck , and put on a uboat and worked as is. Like let’s say I would do otc I fill my uboat and go to the aisle with cough drops because that’s what I have in my repack I stock that and if I have band aids in the same repacks I leave it in , finish that repack and move to the next aisle which is not the band aid aisle but still some bandaids in that repack I just throw it in the previous repack and so forth until I reach that aisle . I’m not going to make additional steps to get to a different aisle for one item I just sort as I go in repacks .


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

This is what my first  truck for tomorrow  has in for otc and hba without counting the 31 repacks for beauty.  And second one hasn’t dropped yet. But all I know is that they would come clean by the time they are off at 12:30


----------



## PogDog (Jan 23, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> For hba and otc your repacks should be already sorted off the truck , and put on a uboat and worked as is. Like let’s say I would do otc I fill my uboat and go to the aisle with cough drops because that’s what I have in my repack I stock that and if I have band aids in the same repacks I leave it in , finish that repack and move to the next aisle which is not the band aid aisle but still some bandaids in that repack I just throw it in the previous repack and so forth until I reach that aisle . I’m not going to make additional steps to get to a different aisle for one item I just sort as I go in repacks .



That's the ideal process for sure. Touching the product the least amount of times. Sadly, the reality is, my OTC person is still too green. They've been in role for about a month now. They're still learning their area. IDK how long your DBOs have been in role, but it does sound like you understand the system well enough to have guided them along the way.

I'm going to talk to my ETL about adding OTC to the secondary sort process, might give the DBO a better chance at getting through their push quicker and coming clean.

Sounds like you run a tight ship over there. Kudos. Guessing you've been doing the modernization process from the start. My store only has a few TLs that were around from the beginning of the modernization process. We are still working out the kinks of who to schedule and process to the guide. It's been a constant struggle in all areas. Right when we think we've figured it out, something else comes along. The DSD is a regular figure in the store these days. It's kind of annoying actually. 

I appreciate the insight though. All good info.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

PogDog said:


> That's the ideal process for sure. Touching the product the least amount of times. Sadly, the reality is, my OTC person is still too green. They've been in role for about a month now. They're still learning their area. IDK how long your DBOs have been in role, but it does sound like you understand the system well enough to have guided them along the way.
> 
> I'm going to talk to my ETL about adding OTC to the secondary sort process, might give the DBO a better chance at getting through their push quicker and coming clean.
> 
> ...


My dbos are the former overnight sort crew they been with spot for 20 years  and naturally they don’t even use devices due to their experience . Don’t get me wrong they were very much against the process imagine sorting in guest carts for 20 years and now wanting something different . But either way when I asked something they respond you are the boss and I just work here lol .  In reality is we all just work to what the company wants and figure it all out. I do hope you have  at least 2dbos for hba right?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Sounds like you run a tight ship over there. Kudos. Guessing you've been doing the modernization process from the start.


I’ve transferred stores 2 times in less than 10 months now I’m back to my home store due to the DTL wanting me back because the store giving push back to modernization . The other store I was at it’s the one I started the process . So going back to my home store was a bit of a battle for them to understand why I want the things done a certain way. But we are there like I said when I come in at 3 am my line is clean and current with 9 trucks a week.


----------



## PogDog (Jan 23, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> My dbos are the former overnight sort crew they been with spot for 20 years  and naturally they don’t even use devices due to their experience . Don’t get me wrong they were very much against the process imagine sorting in guest carts for 20 years and now wanting something different . But either way when I asked something they respond you are the boss and I just work here lol .  In reality is we all just work to what the company wants and figure it all out. I do hope you have  at least 2dbos for hba right?



I have 1, kinda. Beauty handles the bulk of HBO2 (Hair Care, Face, Skin and Bath). The new HBO DBO does HBO1 (Men's Personal / Women & Family Personal / Oral Care / Trial & Travel), but they're a transplant Beauty TM, so not new to the area, but new to owning a department alone.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 27, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Shit that’s it? I get 9 trucks a week and my girls always come clean . Then is no excuse for your team not to finish all in less than 4 hours .


Golly, thanks for such positive input.  And "your girls"?  That sounds so 1950s sexist.  Do you also have "your boys"?
It's not really "my team" - I don't get to make decisions about who to put where or how long they're scheduled, etc.  I'm just one of the worker bees.
But you, like everyone else, get to have your opinion.
I'll say this for my store - we have a very stable team, with lower-than-usual turnover.  And our comps are better than decent.  So we must be doing something right.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 27, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Golly, thanks for such positive input.  And "your girls"?  That sounds so 1950s sexist.  Do you also have "your boys"?
> It's not really "my team" - I don't get to make decisions about who to put where or how long they're scheduled, etc.  I'm just one of the worker bees.
> But you, like everyone else, get to have your opinion.
> I'll say this for my store - we have a very stable team, with lower-than-usual turnover.  And our comps are better than decent.  So we must be doing something right.


Sorry for saying that having  10 repacks max an a uboat to work on a 4 hour shift  was do-able  .And I have nothing against 1950 and neither should you i believe your parents were born around that time no? And when I say my girls is because we have each others back and are like family , and yes my boys are part of it too . How can I be sexist I’m a girl myself but okay .
Never said you were doing anything wrong .


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 28, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Sorry for saying that having  10 repacks max an a uboat to work on a 4 hour shift  was do-able  .And I have nothing against 1950 and neither should you i believe your parents were born around that time no? And when I say my girls is because we have each others back and are like family , and yes my boys are part of it too . How can I be sexist I’m a girl myself but okay .
> Never said you were doing anything wrong .


Ah, the problems we create for ourselves when we make assumptions!  No, my parents were not born around the 1950s - why would you think that?  Girls and women can be sexist too; sexism isn't the sole province of men.
And I've looked at my past posts in this thread - not sure where you got the 10 repacks max during a 4-hour shift part, but whatever.  Your "no excuse" line is kind of an indication that you do think we're doing something wrong.
I always appreciate being made aware of whose posts I should ignore in the future.  Congratulations!  You've made the short list!


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 28, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Ah, the problems we create for ourselves when we make assumptions!  No, my parents were not born around the 1950s - why would you think that?  Girls and women can be sexist too; sexism isn't the sole province of men.
> And I've looked at my past posts in this thread - not sure where you got the 10 repacks max during a 4-hour shift part, but whatever.  Your "no excuse" line is kind of an indication that you do think we're doing something wrong.
> I always appreciate being made aware of whose posts I should ignore in the future.  Congratulations!  You've made the short list!


Yay me  no loss  And I didn’t make assumptions I just responded to your post bottom here . And never said you were doing anything wrong just that it’s do-able 16 repacks in 4 hours  and one uboat .


FlowTeamChick said:


> We're a low volume store. Last truck, we had, I think, 4 repacks of personal care and 11 of OTC plus 2 more for OTC that were single product (Ricola cough drops and something else in another box). Case pack count I don't really know, but it wasn't heavy, probably less than 1 totally full u-boat for each. It wasn't a big truck, but it's unusual to have more than 1 full u-boat for each of HB01 and Pharm.


And this is what I responded saying that 16 repacks basically in 4 hours is pretty easy .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 28, 2020)

@FlowTeamChick & @allnew2, please try to work together. You are both great posters here on the forum. Everyone will benefit from it.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @FlowTeamChick & @allnew2, please try to work together. You are both great posters here on the forum. Everyone will benefit from it.


I honestly didn’t think that I was making assumptions on her store being bad quite frankly not at all . I only said 4 hours was more than enough for 16 repacks and one uboat.  I wasn’t being sexist either when I said my girls ( I just take pride in them ) but apparently she believes that I am .  And I believe that I’ve actually responded to other post of her without being rude or bashing her in any way . My apologies is all I can say


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 28, 2020)

@FlowTeamChick, @allnew2 has apologize to you.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 30, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @FlowTeamChick, @allnew2 has apologize to you.


Thanks for doing your part to maintain the peace, @Hardlinesmaster!  One of the issues with any kind of computer-based messaging, as opposed to in person, is that body language, vocal expression, nuance are all missing.  Plus the lack of opportunity for immediate response, along the lines of "hey, wait a minute, are you saying ___?"


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Jan 30, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Share your efficiency tricks and tips for pushing Repacks (ssz) from the truck. What habits do you do to make pushing quick and easy in your dedicated area? How quickly can you clear a uboat? Looking for ideas to help my team get better. All areas need help.


I break out the repacks  and sort them as the unload Goes on so every dbo only has their own. Then when I go to push repacks  I grab a 3 tier and dump them in and get r done


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 30, 2020)

Targetedbullseye said:


> I break out the repacks  and sort them as the unload Goes on so every dbo only has their own. Then when I go to push repacks  I grab a 3 tier and dump them in and get r done


THIS.  I MUCH rather push from a 3 tier than ex repack box ! Probably only psychological in speed but so much better to push that carriage to the location than try to wrangle all the shampoo bottles in my arms.  When they’re full a guest will inevitably need me to use my zebra for something - not to mention how behind I can get if I drop one and it spills ! Aarrgg!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 2, 2020)

Here’s what the guide says


----------



## PogDog (Feb 2, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Here’s what the guide says


You snap that picture in a closet? 

Is that in the sort and stock guide from last year?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 2, 2020)

PogDog said:


> You snap that picture in a closet?
> 
> Is that in the sort and stock guide from last year?


Hahah it was dark in my apartment and I didn’t feel like turning on a light 😂. It’s the sort and stock guide but updated to align with modernization. I actually printed it a couple weeks ago to Re-familiarize myself with it. It says only combo repacks should be getting a second sort


----------



## xNightStockerx (Feb 3, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But with “modernization” you can only use 1 vehicle for freight, backstock, and cardboard. Flats are discouraged. 😂


At my store we use flats, pallets, some baskets here and there too. Some TMs use several at the same time.


----------



## 8MinRepacksMyAzz (Feb 4, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Sounds like you are the perfect DBO for OTC. Wanna come to my store and show my TM how it's done?
> 
> Seriously though, you do sound like you have a grasp on it. What's your average time on a uboat then? If 10 minutes, that's about 2 hours (12X10).
> 
> Do you get your 1-4-1s, freight and backstock done too during your shift? We have our DBO scheduled 4hrs. Sounds like it's possible to do all of that in that time.


GM stationary. I get it done ,well most of the time. (reshop/1for1/zone/audit/backstock/freight.) On a 4hr shift..Some days I do but
When I help with Opus, ring and help like 8-10 guest per day & when folks call off, I DEFINITELY DO NOT.
I use my empty repacks for my garbage, plastic, small boxes. I put them under my 3tear. Then empty/clean it all up at the end of my shift. Give myself enough time, 10 min before I leave.
Keep up with your 1for1s. Use your EXF daily.
When it ask how many really fit? And how many are here? Fix it daily! You wont get a ridiculous amount of 1for1s.  Example= If only 2  fit on the floor but  your 1for1 is asking to pull 7 from backrm ..You need to go fix the count on your EXF Asap! Cuz you'll be backstocking 5. Giving yourself more work.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 4, 2020)

NightStocker said:


> At my store we use flats, pallets, some baskets here and there too. Some TMs use several at the same time.


I wish. Our dsd is a stickler for following rules. We can’t use a shopping cart or basket for any reason. Those are for guests he says. So annoying.

The only dbo that can use a flat is paper/chem and pets. No one else.


----------

